# Bring out your tongs



## petehalsted (Aug 13, 2018)

So if you happened to read my post about grill some lamb chops last night, you know that I am sporting some medium rare knuckles this AM and have decided now that I am playing with fire I need better tools.

My short silicon tipped tongs work great on my portable smoke hollow for the RV and my Champ Chef Griddle and grill, but not some much for a rip roaring lump charcoal fire.

The silicone tends to be slippery and at times can make it hard to grip the food, the Lamb chops last night put up a heck of a fight and made it hard to get 45 degree turns for grill marks. They definitely weren't long enough to keep my knuckles from cooking either.

So what ya got, show me your favorite tongs for the smoker/grill. While at it, I also discovered I need a tool for bunching up the charcoal in the maze, when I need to reload, and spreading it out, after pulling the maze and switch the All-start into grill mode. I used my teppanyaki spatula from my griddle last night, which also didn't do my knuckles any favors. So show me all your cool tongs and other tools you use to play with fire.


----------



## AllAces (Aug 13, 2018)

My favorite grilling tongs are cheap, about 18 inches long and can be found at any restaurant suupply.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2018)

Get yourself a meat hook , I could not be without one , for  whole muscle meats .






I have a long pair of  SS tongs for sausage . 



petehalsted said:


> I need a tool for bunching up the charcoal in the maze, when I need to reload, and spreading it out,



I didn't go out to take a picture , but one of the most useful things I use is something I made . A metal garden trowel , cut the handle off and attached it to 3 feet of 1/2 " conduit .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> So if you happened to read my post about grill some lamb chops last night, you know that I am sporting some medium rare knuckles this AM and have decided now that I am playing with fire I need better tools.
> 
> My short silicon tipped tongs work great on my portable smoke hollow for the RV and my Champ Chef Griddle and grill, but not some much for a rip roaring lump charcoal fire.
> 
> ...


I bought just the tongs that are like this one at Walmart. They are sturdy and certainly long enough for a typical grill situation. I did not however buy the set with the brush. I just walked in to the garden area and found them on the rack. The thing I like best is how solid they feel. No flimsy hinges on this puppy. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BBQ-Mast...ongs-and-Silicone-Basting-Brush-Set/737515673

George


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 13, 2018)

Chopsaw, I have seen the meat hooks but never used one, I always thought of them as more of a "rough tool" than a finesse tool, do you find that you can do things like rotate chops 45 degrees with them, or would you use your tongs for that?

Your trowel sounds handy.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Chopsaw, I have seen the meat hooks but never used one, I always thought of them as more of a "rough tool" than a finesse tool, do you find that you can do things like rotate chops 45 degrees with them, or would you use your tongs for that?
> 
> Your trowel sounds handy.


Pete , that hook works great . That one has a very fine point and very sharp point on it . Works great for rotating . Lift one side and re-position or flip . Search pig tail flipper .


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 13, 2018)

I use my pig tail all the time: flipping meat on the grill, re positioning meat in the smoker, pulling smoker grates out to do something, transferring meat to a plate or foil pan. Not sure what I would do without it; probably have burned knuckles like the op.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 19, 2018)

They also make left handed pig tails for those who cant use both hands lol,works great but on fall apart tender items tongs or gloves wont cause a mess


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 19, 2018)

FYI, I ended up picking up this set from amazon, I played with the smaller one a bit doing some ham steak on the griddle for breakfast and definitely like it.

I also picked this up for moving coals around, cleaning ash etc. 

Thanks for all the input everyone, I probably still need to get a good pair of tongs the next time I go to one of the Restaurant Supply places.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2018)

I thought you would be " hooked " .


----------

